# Lost Key !!!



## jmunland (Feb 15, 2005)

I just bought a 95 Max and before I had a chance to make duplicate keys I misplaced my keys (including the remote). While I hope to find my keys, does anyone know if there is a way to get another key from the dealer? I have the VIN but that is all. I read in the manual that the key itself has a number but, of course, that won't work now.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes you can go to the dealer with the Vin #, and I think you have to show some type of proof. Or call a lock smith


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

exactly what he said..

and start looking for your other set, as those remotes are $$$ from the dealer.


----------



## jmunland (Feb 15, 2005)

*Lost Key*

Thanks. Confirmed with friendly Nissan dealer that with my VIN, title, and ID, they can get a key. FYI, remotes are available for about $20 on ebay (that's where I just got mine) - sigh.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Cool... that's easier than mine! they didn't start that program until about '94, so many people's VINs aren't in the system with the key code.. I've got a couple keys to mine, but when it's gone, I get to replace the locks. I've had locksmiths try and copy the two keys I have, but they never work for some reason.. 

oh well.. hopefully I never lose them, and if I do, I just throw the car away.


----------

